
Interview with Artist Dread Scott - dnetesn
http://www.themassinglab.com/interview-with-artist-dread-scott-on-his-upcoming-slave-rebellion-reenactment
======
sureaboutthis
> President George H. W. Bush and the US Senate in 1989 who voted to outlaw
> the piece from being displayed.

One of a number of falsehoods throughout this piece which is typical of such
groups. (The President does not make laws and the Senate cannot make laws on
their own and cannot outlaw display of art.)

~~~
hluska
If you're going to criticize a piece as 'typical of such groups' at least be
honest enough to quote it properly:

> Dread Scott is well known for his political and protest artworks such as
> “What is the Proper Way to Display a US Flag?”, which garnered the attention
> of not only the art world, but also President George H. W. Bush and the US
> Senate in 1989 who voted to outlaw the piece from being displayed.

The sentence says that it garnered the attention of the President and US
Senate. The Senate passed legislation to protect the flag, which effectively
made Scott's illegal.

~~~
fuzz4lyfe
That seems to be a very clear first amendment violation to me. Isn't the
primary purpose of the first amendment to allow criticism of government?

~~~
hluska
I'm neither American nor a lawyer, but yeah, it seems pretty clear to me. More
educated/experienced people should weigh in - I would love to learn why this
happened.

